# fluorocarbon line ??



## gamedogs (Dec 5, 2010)

What is your go to fluorocarbon line brand? Ill be getting some in 8 lb for dropshotting .


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Sunline Sniper FC in #7. Stellar.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Seagaur for me.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

im with shortdrift on this one. i was using vanish for awhile, but after to many break offs, i switched back to seagaur. havent had any trouble since. but i only use it for leaders.
sherman


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

I&#8217;ve been using Seagaur on my fairy wand (spinning rod 6 to 8 # test for Drop shot and Shaky head) for a while. Finally decided to try 10# for cranks and 15# for Texas rig and senko type fishing. Glad I did. Easy to cast and holds knots well and is a great line.


----------



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

I tried several brands when i first started using flouro. I ended up sticking with Trilene 100%. I thought a few other brands were pretty decent, but in addition to how well i like the line in general, i can get 100% just about anywhere. If i'm off in the middle of no-where, the more premium brands can be hard to find in a pinch.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I use trilene 100% as well. I've only tried a few other brands but once i found this i stuck with it. No real problems. The bass pro signature series is pretty decent too, but if you don't live near a bass pro shops, the shipping cost can kill it's value. P-line halo... only thing from p-line i haven't been happy with. It handles well, but seems to degrade very rapidly.... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishin red (Aug 29, 2008)

Seaguar all the way, I've tried several and this is the best especially for spinning tackle.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Trilene 100%....no comparison

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Trilene. I'm a mono/braid person, but when it's time for Fluoro, it is Trilene (just like my mono).


----------



## gamedogs (Dec 5, 2010)

think Ill try the seaguar abaizx. Pretty high $$$$ tho.


----------



## billjaco (Oct 22, 2011)

Do you fill the whole spool or use a mono backing with fluorocarbon?

Is it better for spinning or baitcasting reels?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

You can use it on both...no mono backing

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

gamedogs said:


> think Ill try the seaguar abaizx. Pretty high $$$$ tho.


its worth it.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

Personally I can't stand the stuff! I use copoly (Yo-Zuri Hybrid) for all applications that I don't use braid.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm going to give flouro another try. I keep reading that guys catch more smallies on Erie with straight flouro over braid, mono and flouro leaders which I do. Vanish and P-line didn't work for me at all. I was getting broke off on 2lb bass on 8lb test! Thats never happened with mono or braid. I bought some 10lb Trilene 100% mostly because the price was practically giving it away. If it doesn't work either I'm willing to pay top dollar for premium line if itd actually work.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

If money isn't an issue,go with Seaguar AbrasX,or for a bit more step up to the Seaguar Tatsu,it's the best fluoro out there.


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

I use vicious 6# and 8# for steelheading and never had a problem with. It seems to work well and it is only about $12 for 250 yards.


----------



## buzzjet (Nov 7, 2011)

Sunline is the best available! Very expensive but it is heads and shoulders above the field. The only thing as good is Gamma and it is becomming extremely hard to find.


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

I prefer McCoy fluorocarbon. I've tried trilene (not bad), Vanish (junk), Vicious (know a guy who uses it religously and always brags of breaking off big ones during the weigh in). 

Would like to try Hi-Seas, Sunline and Seaguar.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Pline 100% fluoro the best there is . Don't even bother with anything else


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Duncan Bay said:


> I prefer McCoy fluorocarbon. I've tried trilene (not bad), Vanish (junk), Vicious (know a guy who uses it religously and always brags of breaking off big ones during the weigh in).
> 
> Would like to try Hi-Seas, Sunline and Seaguar.


thats embarrasing, i cant imagine bragging about breaking a fish off.


----------



## Crankb8 (Jan 1, 2009)

My experience is about that of Pigsticker. Vanish and P-line sucked. I use Seaguar Invis-x on spinning reels, but only put about 75-80 yards of it on at a time. The rest of the spool is McCoy's Mean Green.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well that should certainly clear things up for you LOL . Just close your eyes and choose


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I like Vicious myself. I have been using it over the past two seasons and haven't broke off any big fish....maybe I just don't hook many of them? lol Anyway for the $$ I don't think you can go wrong with it.....I'll continue to use it.


----------

